# My mantis residence



## andyita (Dec 25, 2010)

Hi there,i decided to house my mantids in these tanks.

There is a single Phyllocrania paradoxa in each section of the larger one and one in the smaller one.

Heating mats are provided for both of them and le lamps are 40 daylight bulbs.

I'll soon post the other vivariums i have for the fourth P.paradoxa my Popa sp and two Deratoplatys desiccata.

Cheers


----------



## myzticalboi (Dec 25, 2010)

wow you went all out..


----------



## andyita (Dec 26, 2010)

Yep,I try to do my best for my bugs  

Here's a pic of my Empusa pennata


----------



## hibiscusmile (Dec 26, 2010)

Nice setup, got one for a big human? I need a rest ! :lol:


----------



## andyita (Dec 26, 2010)

hibiscusmile said:


> Nice setup, got one for a big human? I need a rest ! :lol:


Anytime,just grab a flight to Rome


----------



## Rick (Dec 26, 2010)

Heating mats AND lamps? Is the room really cold?


----------



## andyita (Dec 26, 2010)

Rick said:


> Heating mats AND lamps? Is the room really cold?


Yep,It's my basement.The ambient temp drops to 15°c.With the lamps and mat it's at 29° more or less and drops to 20-23 with the mats on and lamps turned off at night.

The Empusa though is not heated at all and is doing just fine.


----------

